# ibs for 15 years



## hotpink1980 (Mar 8, 2015)

Im 34 and have had ibs for 15 years and the last 2 years have been more than hell.I have 2 teenagers 15 and 16 and a 12 year old so having diarrhea everyday constantly is just not possible.I had a terrible bout about 2 years ago and since then i panic everytime my tummy rumbles or makes a sound.Everytime Im about to get in the car its a struggle.My kids n husband and actually my whole family knows my struggle.Thankful for that.But anxiety has come and no matter what i try I still end up in a bad situation.Work has been terrible.im only part time and call out once a week sometimes.Traffic is a no no.I will go back home .Pepto is all I use.That works best for me.Drs ha e presribed meds and I wanna feel like myself not drugged so im trying to deal with this on my own.But I was told by a friend that maybe getting online to talk to others about my struggles I wont feel so alone.I have strong support at home but not sure they fully understand.I often get upset and mad at myself and ask "why me".I have a wonderful husband,3 beautiful kids,a loving house a.d just recently bought a new car.My dreams come true but that changes when I start to dwell on "why ibs,why anxiety". Just wanna know that im not alone.Thank you


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

There are so many things that you can try that may help your IBS. Keep reading, participating, and learning from others.


----------



## ahannah5 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, I struggle with IBS-D myself and it has really recently taking over my life. I have an appointment with a GI doctor for my first ever visit Wednesday. I have tried for so long to deal with this but nothing seems to be working for me. My anixety over it has made my life hell. I can't go on road trips, I can't take my kids to doctors appts alone with fear i might need to run out to the restroom. Thankfully my sister in law is very helpful and understands what im going through and helps out. I use this site for support, just hearing others stories or things they have tried helps me get through some bad days. I will pray that we both find some peace soon..


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

I struggled with ibs d for 6/7 years.. the only way was controlling the things i eat and dr hyman ibs treatment..check my food log for more detailed info


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh you're far from alone. I laughed a bit (ironically) when you said traffic is a no no. I can't count the number of times I've girded myself to go out like a knight getting ready for battle only to see a traffic jam and turn tail and run home.


----------



## cabender (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been struggling with IBS for coming on three years now and it's been progressively getting worse. I avoided the doctor for two years because I knew I'd just end up with this diagnosis and that they wouldn't help me. My current GI person told me to try the low FODMAP diet for eight weeks then come back to talk to him however I am a vet student and am currently traveling for a symposium- thus I cannot deal with the diarrhea. I need help now and it's beyond frustrating that no one will help me. I avoid eating because all bowel movements are painful. I have lost 18 pounds the last two months and my memory is getting foggy. I have to miss half the things I try to go to because I keep running back to the bathroom and having an attack in a public place gives me anxiety. I feel so ashamed that I can't control a function so basic. I feel so hopeless.


----------



## vjsingh8888 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi....I am new to this group. I am a 24 year male with IBS diarrhea from the past 8 years. I have very similar symptoms, the traffic is a big no no for me too. I can't sit for long periods of time without going to the bathroom and anxiety for not finding the loo in the time of need makes it worse.

Only thing that helps a bit us not consuming any food or water half an hour before and during the road trip. I also keep a diarrhea medicine with me at all times.

Also I take psyllium husk with curd every morning empty stomach. It helps a bit and the only thing without side effects. Have you tried it?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

vjsingh8888 said:


> Also I take psyllium husk with curd every morning empty stomach. It helps a bit and the only thing without side effects. Have you tried it?


I bought a bag but I haven't tried it yet. Good to know it works for you.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi im female 36 and had ibs-d for 6 yrs now but the last 3 have been hell on earth to the point i had a nervous breakdown and had to give my part time job up. im married with a 16yr old son. i have so much guilt from not being able to do normal things like attend perant evenings, college events n just genral day to day things people take for granted! i suffer terrible anxiety about leaving the house had bad panic attacks cant even get on a bus 10mins ride into town without utter fear! i have to know wear every toilet is and i HATE using public toilets or any toilet thats not my home. i cant belive how much this has destroyed my life and the fact the medical preffesion dont take it seriously enough is a joke! i cant work as im in total agony most days n live in the loo! my husband is on a low income n we just manage to keep the roof over our heads. it should be classed as a disability! this forum has been so helpful just knowing your not alone and there is others feeling just the same as me, helps so much no question is to embaressing to ask. its just so sad that all us people are suffering like this and for years with little help or solution. the only thing i can say is after researching myself ive found amptytrypaline (forgive my spelling) and mebreverine along with codine phosphate every day has settled the flare ups a little but the anxiety will always rule me now i think.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

shelivin said:


> the only thing i can say is after researching myself ive found amptytrypaline (forgive my spelling) and mebreverine along with codine phosphate every day has settled the flare ups a little but the anxiety will always rule me now i think.


Thanks for sharing. Good to know.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

I have found that, for me, it's 90% an anxiety issue. I can sit at home for hours without a problem, but when someone says, "Let's go to a movie!" - WHAM, it kicks in (much like the 'traffic' problem...no issue until I see the brake lights). Many people don't realize that just waking up in the morning is a stress signal to your brain. A suggestion: maybe your doctor could give you something for anxiety, and then use it in conjunction with diet and medication...it helps with my symptoms. Don't give up. Everyone is different and must find what works best for them. Frankly, for me, diet has absolutely nothing to do with it - it's all anxiety and chemicals released in my body. I'm male, 61 and I have had it for over 35 years. It wasn't even called "IBS" back then. Very embarrassing because, 35 years ago, it was considered a "woman's emotional disease." Few of the meds that they started out with are still in use today. Codeine is still one of the best for me, but it's getting harder to get. I have a great doc who takes me seriously - he even let me try opium (which did nothing). You'll see some of us on these boards talking about "Motofen," which, according to one of our posters (Thanks, Senior), won't be back on the market until 2016 (it changed manufacturers). It works very well for some of us. Good luck. Let me assure you that you can get married, raise a family and even go on vacations with it - just be honest with the people you love. They will understand.


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

Macaroni said:


> I have found that, for me, it's 90% an anxiety issue. I can sit at home for hours without a problem, but when someone says, "Let's go to a movie!" - WHAM, it kicks in (much like the 'traffic' problem...no issue until I see the brake lights). Many people don't realize that just waking up in the morning is a stress signal to your brain. A suggestion: maybe your doctor could give you something for anxiety, and then use it in conjunction with diet and medication...it helps with my symptoms. Don't give up. Everyone is different and must find what works best for them. Frankly, for me, diet has absolutely nothing to do with it - it's all anxiety and chemicals released in my body. I'm male, 61 and I have had it for over 35 years. It wasn't even called "IBS" back then. Very embarrassing because, 35 years ago, it was considered a "woman's emotional disease." Few of the meds that they started out with are still in use today. Codeine is still one of the best for me, but it's getting harder to get. I have a great doc who takes me seriously - he even let me try opium (which did nothing). You'll see some of us on these boards talking about "Motofen," which, according to one of our posters (Thanks, Senior), won't be back on the market until 2016 (it changed manufacturers). It works very well for some of us. Good luck. Let me assure you that you can get married, raise a family and even go on vacations with it - just be honest with the people you love. They will understand.


100% agree with Macaroni that it is an Anxiety issue and it has to be dealt accordingly. 90% of the time, food has nothing to do with it. But how it morphed into an huge Anxiety-related Bowel issue for many of us has to have some background story to it. You'll need to find out what caused it and pinpoint the reason. Anxiety is caused by unknown reasons and fear. My typical examples :

If am in traffic , stuck and don't know for how long it will take to reach time sensitive destination ( airport / meeting etc) I'll have surge in anxiety and start feeling as if stomach is going to explode.

If traffic is fine - but going to a unfamiliar place - no idea if there are toilets ( or enough toilets ) - l'll again have surge in anxiety and it 'll show up just before I am about to leave.

Visiting friends place and you know its going to be a long evening with heavy dosage of drinks and food .. surges again.

My anxiety levels are really low if I am going to a mall or local store where I exactly know the location of clean toilets. I am not worried and bowels rarely act up before / or during these trips.

I am thinking of taking anti anxiety medication but fear of addiction has stopped me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

Anxiety affects everyone differently:

Some people get terrible migraine headaches,

some people get painful back spasms,

some people lose their appetite,

some people get the urge to eat more,

some people have heart attacks,

some people get high blood pressure.

I know a woman who experiences seizures when she is under pressure.

We have spasms in our colon.

One nice thought is that IBS is not life threatening and doesn't lead to other diseases of the colon (i.e cancer, etc)


----------



## theibslady (Mar 20, 2015)

Agreed about the anxiety. It was very big for me as well. The diet changes and gut repair helped me probably about 50% as food intolerances are a big part for me but definitely the other 50% came from reducing my stress and anxiety and the depression that came from not being able to do anything normal because of the ibs. There is more serotonin (happy nuerotransmitter) in the gut than in the brain, so makes sense that we get gut problems with anxiety. What helped me: yoga, meditation, b vitamins, magnesium (NOT magnesium oxide), breathing exercises.


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I have had ibs D for nearly 7 years now and whilst l think mine may have been triggered of by stress ( symptoms showing 4 months after my daughter having a difficult birth and baby with problems) l think it then becomes a vicious circle as the ibs itself then becomes stressful. I have searched the 'net' for advice and found different remedies to try - such as activated charcoal (this seemed to work for me for a while and then made things worst) psyllium husks (which l have gone back to - does help but not on some days) immodium (which l take when l am going out and l am not sure if there will be a toilet at hand!! l did not realise that these were safe to take all the time). Some l have not tried and wondered if anybody else has? Digestive Enzymes and Curcuma (a substance found in turmeric) taken with Bromelain & Papain (a protein digestant from pineapple & Papaya). I read that Curcuma was a good supplement to take for the colon (needs to be taken with black pepper or an oil to be absorbed properly) and there is a website called 'Profbiotics' which have made a formula especially for the digestive system and mention ibs. I do find that certain foods can trigger of a bad spell with me especially eggs, sugary foods and chocolate.

I wish all you sufferers well and wish it 'away' for you, l am glad to have found this site it really does help to know you are not alone.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Jay78 for sharing your story and telling us what works for you. I tried curcumine and enzymes and I didn't notice much different. However, we are all different and they may work for other people.


----------



## JackieJ (Apr 13, 2015)

I have just joined this forum because I had a bit of a bad day today and I have realised that reading the posts from all of you who know what it feels like actually makes me feel better. I have had IBS in varying forms since I was a teenager and I am now in my 50s. When I was young there was, of course, no internet and I really was alone!! I have never discussed my problems with ANYONE except doctors until I met my current partner 3 years ago. One of the biggest struggles of my life has been keeping my IBS a secret and finding excuses for why I won't go places or do things when the real reason has always been fear of not finding a toilet in time. I know I have a physical condition somewhere at the root of it all, but I have come to realise - after all this time - that anxiety has made it 10 times worse. The irony is that my only anxiety is toilet-related, it's a compete vicious circle. I honestly believe that if I never had to leave my house I would never suffer from IBS-D again, and there have been times when I seriously considered this as a realistic solution! I recently had CBT and it was really helpful, but sadly not a cure. The most helpful thing I have done is try to talk about this, if only to my partner. But even with him I won't talk as frankly and honestly about my symptoms and fears as people do on this forum so I want to say Thanks to you all. It helps so much to know that someone really understands.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome JackieJ. My situation is completely different from yours. In my case the problem is pain and it hurts exactly the same at home.


----------



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi! I've been struggling with IBS since I was 13 years old and I am now 33. It sucks! I remember going out with "the girls" wearing a cute dress and high heels and struggling to run to the bathroom. But anyway, the best thing to do is make the best of it. You are truly blessed to have a family of your own that know of your condition. I've not had so much luck in the dating department. Seems like the guys I run into dont understand what I go through.

When I absolutely feel like I cant do anything because I have rumbling diarrhea pains, I stay home or make sure I know where ALL the bathrooms are whereever I go.

I also wear a women's diaper (silhouettes). Having that extra comfort makes me feel secure. LOL

I've worn a diaper when i ran a marathon, gone to interviews, traveled on planes, whenever I feel the need to.

Do I feel embarrassed? Not any more. I'd rather wear a diaper and make a mess in that instead of it running down my leg and messing up my clothes.


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

I always let people know. If they're around me for any length of time, then they know. If they can't handle it then they can't handle being around me, and that's all there is to it. I even bring it up in job interviews. I tell them that I have this issue, and if it's a problem for them than I'm not the right person for the position. It's never cost me a job.


----------



## Lynn13 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm new here, like so many who have commented on this post. It is so helpful to see that I'm not the only one experiencing the constant pain, anxiety, and bathroom trips on a regular basis. I have argued with doctors in the past when they tell me "it's just IBS" because it can be so painful and so limiting on my life that, in my mind, it cannot be "just" IBS. It has to be Crohn's or colitis or something else chronic. But seeing everyone else talking about their constant struggles helps me to see that perhaps it is "just" IBS. I keep putting that in quotations because IBS is painful. It's life-altering. It straight up sucks, and I don't like how people always minimize it. I've been experiencing IBS symptoms for about 15 years now. It has significantly worsened since my gallbladder was removed 6 years ago, and again worsened in the last year for no real reason other than life stressors. I began taking Xanax to help with my panic attacks, laughing at myself for having panic attacks about where I was going to poop! But the daily Xanax has helped with the anxiety quite a bit. I also have a long ride to work each morning, and as a lot of you have said, car rides are not easy with IBS-D. So I use distraction techniques. I've been downloading books on tape and listening to them in the car to take my mind away from my body. But it's still frustrating. Sometimes I feel like my body is against me. I joke that I need a digestive-system transplant, but it's really not a joke. I'm grateful to have found this site to talk to all of you and read what you are experiencing too. It feels much less lonely.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Lynn13, have you checked the calcium carbonate thread? Have you read about bile acid diarrhea?


----------



## cabender (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I thought I would give an update since some time has passed since I was diagnosed with IBS and started my low FODMAP/ gluten free diet.

I was diagnosed around the height of my symptoms back in March of this year. By that point I was pretty desperate for anything as even Imodium wasn't stopping my symptoms. My GI specialist gave Lomotil, which is basically a prescription-only type of Imodium, only the pharmacology is different (it contains diphenoxylate and atropine). He also gave me Nortriptyline, which serves to decrease systemic pain. It is an antidepressant, but he prescribed it to me for the side effects. He also had me start the low FODMAP diet, which includes gluten free as gluten has been shown to upset people with bowel issues such as ourselves. I was pretty skeptical that any diet would work since I have pretty much tried everything in the past few years, but by this point I was missing class and running out of food to eliminate from my diet, so I gave it a go. The first week, however, I completely reset my bowel by going on an all-liquid diet. Yes, I ate absolutely zero solid food. I only consumed Ensure original for a week. Surprisingly, I never passed out and the shakes were actually pretty good. A word of caution to trying this, especially if you live an active lifestyle. I wasn't healthy enough to work out and am a student, so I spend 80% of my day in a desk, thus this wasn't a problem for me.

Once my week was over, I threw everything in my pantry and fridge away and went to the grocery store to scavenge for stuff I was actually allowed to eat. This part was especially tough as I am not that good of a cook and am also a picky eater. You can google and find the list of low FODMAP foods easily (some are conflicting but for the most part agree generally). The basic concepts are to stay away from foods known to upset any person, healthy or sick. This means gluten, dairy, grease, gas-forming foods (like broccoli and cauliflower). Basically everything I love. But again, I was desperate, and it sounds like a lot of you are too.

I was finally able to attend all my classes during my very last week of school. About eight weeks into my diet I really began to notice changes in my symptoms. My D decreased to about once a week or every other week. I was prescribed hyoscyamine awhile back and occasionally use that for the spasms, but a side affect of that is dizziness which sometimes happens with me. Now that I am in summer, my stress has been minimal so that also may contribute to the improvement. I try to drink as much water as possible but am not as faithful with that as I am with my Lomotil, which I take two of every morning and two more if I have any D that day.

In general, this diet and medication combo has really improved my lifestyle. I have been able to have an active summer and have done things I would have been too afraid to do in the past because of my GI symptoms. I strongly recommend looking into this diet and getting prescribed Lomotil if your symptoms are not improving and are majorly D. My thoughts are with all of you who are still struggling, I know all too well what it's like. Let me know if anything else has really helped you guys.


----------

